

Ask HN: Blekko - what happened on Day 0? - red_malang

OK - so I have a relatively obscure website/blog. On a good day I have 10 or so weirdos lurking around it. 
And yet, it seems Blekko has included it in its crawl of the web. Clearly Blekko could not have 'bootstrapped' the google crawl index (for ex by getting results of N pages for queries) - so the question then, I wonder is how they started, on day 1 to build the index. And how did they get to my site (because clearly I did not submit it)?
How would you go about building Google in your backyard?
======
lloydt
Blekko allows you to walk back the link chain so you can answer this question
yourself. To see sites that link to your site (according to blekko) type into
the search box:

<http://penisenvy.com> /links

where 'penisenvy.com' is the name of your site.

~~~
red_malang
ha! that is pretty cool. thanks

------
ScottWhigham
Did you update any DNS records at the same time maybe?

------
BweezySearch
Maybe the oldfashioned way; by putting a bunch of spiders out there? Don't
forget they've been working on the index for a while now.

